# Caribbean Vacations Forums > Puerto Rico / Dominican Travel Forum >  >  Places to stay.

## Hawke

Has anyone stayed at Horned Dorset Primivera in Rincon? Years ago we stayed on shoulder season and had a wonderful time. Beautiful pool, small beach, and great restaurant. Saw parts of PR that we never saw staying in San Juan.

----------


## cec1

Never been there . . . if you go, please report!

----------

